# updated website



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Just had my website redesigned by https://www.footbridgemedia.com/
been using them for 7+ years and alway been very happy

the new website with same domain is for cabinet painting, let me know what you thing. All pictures is our work and very happy with it

i do see a few changes i want but before i tell them i want your thoughts good or bad

www.RepaintFlorida.com


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

Overall, I really like the website, couple things I would change or add. This is all from the mobile view. It may be different on desktop.

I can't tell if the page changes when I select one from the menu unless a scroll down. It would be nice if the top picture changed so I could see a difference without scrolling down.

Before and after pictures of the modifications would be nice. I assume it is a profitable upsell. I feel people may purchase more mods if they seen what's available. Patching old handle holes and replacing the handles should be the first mods listed. 

Phone number boxes on the contact us page don't line up. 

Last thing is the about tab, I push it assuming to read about repaint florida, however it just brings up a bunch of other tabs. It would be nice if the about tab was about repaint florida and the other tabs were somewhere else. Submit a review could be on the review page. Tips and latest projects could be under cabinet painting. Service area and newsletter could be under contact us. Contact us should just be under contact us


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Ditto, what Gracobucks said, I'm looking at your site on a desktop and it's annoying to have to scroll down after clicking every time. I'm also in agreement with the need for before and after modification pics!


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

THANKS, Gracobucks & Brushman4
great points, been so busy i really haven't had a good look at it
thank for the input


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

To be really honest, it's terrible. You could buy a theme with free templates and do a better job. (See Astra Theme)

I only looked at the home page which is where 95% of your business comes from.

I'm not saying this to be a jerk. Sometimes honesty from a complete stranger is best.

This is what a good landing page looks like.

https://mycabinetpainters.com/?fbclid=IwAR0t8CPthVVbkt3fsrsX0F6QA_OaGXaVx37d3ATpwFJSfpzX1EzjuSC364k


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

To clarify, your hero image in the header is pretty and all, but a website should be about a "call to action". You want all of that* above the fold* and in the header itself.

Use a before-after plugin for your next row to feature all of your great work. That sells more than words. You know the old saying, a picture....

Scrolling down you have a bunch of images of LOWER cabinets in the background with text featured on top. I'd never show the lower part of the cabinet myself. The rows are also very short. Expand the height.

I just don't think your Home page was put together very well. You probably have good business but it certainly wasn't because of the website. You could increase that dramatically with a better layout. JMO, of course.


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Mr Smith ... Thank you for your insight, here's what i found works for be

Content ... google loves content
you talk about pictures ... here's last month google e-mail on my pictures 

Google My Business <[email protected]

Your 907 photos got 16019 total views in the last month
This was your most popular photo in that period:

i think having 16,ooo view my pic's in a month is amazing, that with content keeps me busy

i've also built my biz to be local, family owned, imho your example site looks like someone that is going to take half my money then hire someone else to do the work ... no connection to the community

it's all good, what work for me won't work for everyone and that's fine

and your 100% right on call to action, before it was in your face on my site now it's hidden and they are going to change that with a few other things

one thing i've learned about google is they love a site that get hits & content and i'm killing it in that 

Thanks for checking it out and your input ... much respect


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Mr Smith - who helped you with your landing page design? 
Thank you!
Also, any feedback on my site would be greatly appreciated. Kdpaintingct.com


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

KD PAINTING said:


> Mr Smith - who helped you with your landing page design?
> Thank you!
> Also, any feedback on my site would be greatly appreciated. Kdpaintingct.com


Your site looks good overall (clean, and easy to read*), but I would get rid of the "Blog"

*Fix the drop-down menu for the Interior and Exterior Painting. 

Start taking pictures of Before and After you could have a Gallery in a sub-menu under Interior and Exterior (respectively)- people love this!

A photo of you and/or the crew on the about page goes a long way. 

A page for Testimonials would add a lot. 

Never have dead links or pictures (there is one in your about page)


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> Mr Smith ... Thank you for your insight, here's what i found works for be
> 
> 
> i've also built my biz to be local, family owned, *imho your example site looks like someone that is going to take half my money then hire someone else to do the work ... no connection to the community
> ...



@ Repaint Florida - 11 locations? Are *you* doing the work? 

https://s3.nybookeditors.com/blog/2015/12/comicsans.jpg


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know if it's just my computer, but some of the words look like some hieroglyphics were added to the words. Like: If youâ€™re, theyâ€™ve seen, homeâ€™s cabinets, donâ€™t understand, thatâ€™s a motto we live by


----------



## Repaint Florida (May 31, 2012)

Holland said:


> @ Repaint Florida - 11 locations? Are *you* doing the work?
> 
> https://s3.nybookeditors.com/blog/2015/12/comicsans.jpg


11 locations? where did you get that from? 
1 location only warehouse/ shop/ office


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Repaint Florida said:


> 11 locations? where did you get that from?
> 1 location only warehouse/ shop/ office


11+ service "areas", my mistake. Still speaks to the previous comment.

I tend to be a bit "wordy", so I'll try to keep my constructive comments to a minimum: 

What is the color theme of your website? Of your business? What is the main color theme? A rainbow theme will NOT work. 

Get rid of all the "different color schemes you have going on. 

Do not introduce* any *new colors, except the ones on your logo. Try to minimize the amount of colors you are using from your logo to a main one (pick on) and one or two complementaries. Again, do not introduce any new colors. 

Fonts: 
Get rid of Comic Sans. Never use it again. Ever. Seriously. Don't do it. 

Instead consider using your logo, exactly as you use it everywhere else.
Comic Sans is bad. You need to find a better font. 
May I suggest a white background with your logo on it instead.

Do not introduce new fonts, same as the colors. Use a main font for body and headers, and an accent font (something complementary) for the accent areas.

*As Brushman said, special characters are not resolving on your website, maybe just get rid of the ( " ) for right now. ?


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

Not sure if anyone will respond to this post since it's been quite a bit since this thread has been active but, how I was just curious how much you paid for that website?


----------



## alara592 (Jul 17, 2020)

Also, I'm interetsed in how you've managed to build that GMB so quickly?


----------

